# Wie viel kostet ein Koi?



## Baumeule (12. Mai 2013)

Ich kenn mich mit dieser Fischart nicht aus, mich würde aber trotzdem interessieren, wie viel ein Koi im Durchschnitt kostet. Diese Arten sollen doch teilweise unglaublich teuer sein?! Und woran kann man erkennen, dass man eine "teure" Art kauft und nicht übers Ohr gehauen wird?


----------



## Patrick K (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viel kostet ein Koi?*

Hallo

Ein Koi ist genau so viel wert, wie ein anderer dafür bezahlen möchte,
der Preis kann zwischen 1 und mehreren Hundert Tausend € liegen und ein Laie kann kaum von einem 5000€ Koi und einem 100000 € Koi unterscheiden

Ich denke der Durchschnitts Koihalter hat Koi zwischen 150 und 1500€ im Teich, sicher gibt es Halter die jetzt lachen und Koi von mehreren 10 Tausend € im Teich haben aber ich denke das ist nicht der Normalfall

Einige Grotten die eigentlich nicht viel an Geldwert haben, gibt es zu Tausenden aber meist haben die (so wie einige von mir) sowie so andere Werte

Alle Preise und Aussagen sind nur aus meinen Erfahrungen an den Teichen und Gesprechen mit dessen Besitzern  und kann natürlich bei einzelnen ganz anderst aussehen

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Sternenstaub (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viel kostet ein Koi?*

hallo Baumeule (komischer Name wer tauft denn sein Kind so),
ich denkeder Koi für den ich 100,-Euro bezahlen würde für den würde ein Kenner nicht mal 5,-Euro hinlegen es ist also ganz individuell.
LG Angelika


----------



## Joerg (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viel kostet ein Koi?*

Hallo Baumeule,
:Willkommen2

Das mit den Preisen ist relativ. Es soll Kunden geben, die für einen Rassehund mit Stammbaum ordentlich was zahlen.

Bei deinem aktuellen Teich sollte die Frage erst mal unerheblich sein, da die größeren auch entsprechend Schwimmraum und Filterung benötigen.

Die Preise schwanken zwischen 5€ und 500.000€ je nach Anspruch.
Ein Einstiegskoi kostet zwischen 5€ und 200€. Das sollte auch eher im Bereich "Durchschnitt" liegen.


----------



## Boxerfan (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viel kostet ein Koi?*

Ich habe für meine Koi zwischen 5,00 und 15,00 Euro hingelegt. Mir gefallen sie (Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters). Mein Boxer war teurer. So legt jeder seine Wertigkeit für sich selber fest.


----------



## jolantha (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viel kostet ein Koi?*

Hallo Baumeule ,
ich mache das mal ein bißchen differenzierter :
echte Japan-Koi kosten meistens mehr ( kannste auch bei beschissen werden ) 
als Euro-Koi ( können Dir auch als Japankoi angedreht werden  )
Am günstigsten sind die, die aus heimischen Teichen aus eigener Nachzucht kommen.
Da gibt es Züchter, die verschenken die sogar !


----------



## Reptilis (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viel kostet ein Koi?*

Hi,

ich habe für meinen Onkel Kois geholt, zwischen 9-15cm groß und habe je Stück 1€ bezahlt. Es hat auch sehr schöne dabei die bestimmt mal was wert sind aber da denk ja jeder anderst.
Musst halt mal suchen in Kleinanzeigen dort gibt es immer wieder mal welche.

Gruß


----------



## jolantha (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viel kostet ein Koi?*



Reptilis schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Es hat auch sehr schöne dabei die bestimmt mal was wert sind
> 
> Gruß



Hallo,
und genau das ist es, was kein Mensch weiß ! 
Bis ca. zum dritten Lebensjahr ( manchmal auch länger ) können Koi einen 
Farbwechsel durchmachen . 
Bei mir haben sich zwei fast schwarze ( eigener Nachwuchs ) total umgefärbt .
Der Eine ist einfarbig gelb, und der Andere orange/ schwarz .


----------



## bowo (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viel kostet ein Koi?*

Der Unterschied liegt zwischen Kosten und Wert sein!
Ein Koi, knall weiß mit einem sauberen runden roten Punkt auf der Stirn mag noch so viel Wert sein,
ich will ihn nicht in meinem Teich, weil, sorry, ich mag keine weißen Koi!!!
Ein metallic-schwarz-orangerner-Koi (keine Ahnung ob wertvoll oder nicht) wär für mich das Highlight!
Für die Wenigsten ist ein Koi in Deutschland eine Wertanlage, am Wichtigsten ist meiner Meinung nach, dass DIR die Fische gefallen...der Preis ist dann Nebensache...(Meine Channa im Aquarium sind teilweise vielleicht auf Koi-Level - Preislisch, aber Kosten und Wert sind zwei GANZ unterschiedliche Schneiden...)
Gruß Bowo


----------



## Baumeule (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viel kostet ein Koi?*

Das ist ja echt interessat. Wusste ich alles gar nicht. Aber gut zu wissen, dass diese Art nicht nur teuer sein muss, weil ich Kois sehr schön finde.
Und @ Sternenstaub: baumeule ist doch nur mein nickname  . Oder heißt du selbst auch Sternenstaub?


----------



## troll20 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viel kostet ein Koi?*



Baumeule schrieb:


> Und @ Sternenstaub: baumeule ist doch nur mein nickname  . Oder heißt du selbst auch Sternenstaub?



Hallo Baumeule,

nein sie heißt natürlich nicht Sternenstaub, sondern so wie sie Unterschrieben hat: Angelika


LG René


----------



## rease (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viel kostet ein Koi?*

Das ist ungefähr so als ob man fragt:

Wieviel kostet ein Auto?!?

Kommt ganz drauf an, die Preisspanne ist ebenso groß wie bei Autoliebhabern...

Manche legen für einen Prachtkoi mehrere 10.000 Euro hin...

Kleine Koi gibts schon für 15 - 40 €... 

Ich geh mal davon aus das du "Anfänger" in Sachen Koihaltung bist, daher lege ich dir ans Herz es erstmal mit den kleinen zu Probieren. Natürlich wenn du die Vorraussetzungen dafür gegeben hast. Also einen Teich mit MINDESTENS 10.000 Liter und einer entsprechenden Filteranlage für eine Artgerechte Haltung...

Grüße Martin

PS: Es ist ein wundervolles Hobby---> das "sammeln" der Fische macht riesig spass... Also Teich gleich größer bauen, wenn es geht...

Wer zu klein gräbt, gräbt zweimal  :smoki


----------



## koifischfan (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viel kostet ein Koi?*

@bowo
Du meinst vielleicht diesen?


----------



## Wuzzel (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viel kostet ein Koi?*

@rease ... genau das mit dem Auto hab ich auch schon den ganzen Thread gedacht.

Alles was man kaufen kann, kostet das, was es demjenigen der es kauft wert ist und er bereit ist dafür zu bezahlen. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Joerg (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viel kostet ein Koi?*

Man kann auch die ganz kleinen für 5€ kaufen. (Der erfahrene Züchter war wohl zu doof die guten erst mal zu behalten!)
Dann hält man die 2 Jahre in seinem kleinen Teich und füttert die mit günstigen Futter. 
Danach kann man die alle mit großen Gewinn an Kunden (Es mag auch welche davon geben) mit richtig Gewinn weiter verkaufen. 

Es ist ein richtig gutes Geschäft und man wird ganz schnell reich damit. :__ nase
Wer das glaubt, sollte mal mit ein paar Leuten reden, die das versucht haben und damit böse auf die Nase gefallen sind.

Gute Koi mit Potential kosten in der Regel schon ordentlich. Von privat kann man auch schon mal was günstig erwerben.
Die Risiken bei einem Privatkauf, sollten jedem bewusst sein.

Günstige Koi, die einem ans Herz wachsen können, findet man am vielen Stellen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie viel kostet ein Koi?*

Hi,

geschlachtete Karpfen kosten so um 6-7€ pro 1000g (wenn man den Preis am Fleisch festmacht)

MfG Frank


----------

